# Spotify Rekorder



## Chainsmokers (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo  Kann mir jemand einen Spotify Rekorder empfehlen? Ich will mir Lieder auf meine Festplatte runterladen.

 

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2016)

Hach, wieder ein Thread für virales Marketing ... Ihr habt es einfach nicht raus.

 

Aber mal davon ab: Das ist vom Hersteller nicht gewünscht und Verlinkung zu solchen Tools sind zu unterlassen - danke.


----------

